# European Gauge 1 Freight Cars



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

It's always a bit of a challenge to get any reasonably priced euro gauge 1 freights cars....I'm amazed at some of the prices overseas and then shipping them here...Yikes Im sure VAT taxes aren't too much fun either tho.... Occasionally, I get lucky and find some US guys who are dumping some of their 1/32 scale euro rolling stock but it's a rare event..

Where do you guys go to buy some of this stuff here?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you have a particular vintage, type of car, era, or nationality in mind?


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

I am primarily looking for German and UK cars. I have a lot of gauge 1 passenger cars: UK (Southern, LMS and BR), French (Wagon Lits) and German (Marklin era III cars primarily). 

So for freight wagons, I have some Hubner Eaos era III gondolas and would love to find more of these or their Marklin cousins.

UK freight can be a more diverse--I have engines that span many decades and rail lines. 

I was curious for sources for any gauge 1 euro freight cars here that others use. ff everyone goes overseas for those cars, as I suspect, then i have my answer.

Sam



.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sam,
A local to me has amassed a very good looking train for his Aster 140C and P8 from Marklin freight cars, found on Ebay and another auction site. He just took his time and managed to find them at reasonable prices.
For UK goods wagons, the Canadian company, Northern Fine Scale make some very nice kits of the 'normal' type of wagon, or there are lots of suppliers in the UK.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

David, 

Yes, that's a bit how I've acquired cars. It's very hit and miss and as I've also found out, it's very time consuming. 
Oh we'll, I thought I'd ask and see if someone had found a better way.

Sam


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sam,
Patience my son, Rome wasn't built in a day.
This is your hobby, relax and enjoy it and make it last a long time!
Or something like that!!!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Marklin and other makes are easely found on E bay Deutschland at fair market prices shipping is an issue but at least you won't have to deal with what I get on E bay.com when buying US cars for my Pennsy pike in France: "Ships only to the United States"! This should be prohibited, why discriminate overseas modeler's , if we look for items on Ebay USA it's because we can't find them here and this kind of nonsens is really a pain in the kisser. I missed many good oportunities on US stuff with this.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

d-b,

Why not write the seller and tell them you can give them everything they need?

Especially if you work for an employer which has a big discount with UPS or FedEx, all the seller would have to do is package the item and either take it to a drop-off location, or call to have it picked up. You send them the customs' paperwork.


----------

